# We are sooooo excited! New import coming to North America!!



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Wow, he's gorgeous! You'll have to keep us updated on that amazing career you have planned for him!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

With a Dam and Sire like that ....Bet he's going to be spectacular! So stunning!
Congratulations on the new addition!

The pup is already a real 'look at me' boy!!!! Definitely a piece of 'Art' .... Good Luck!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Their Auntie from Japan. Owned by Hannah Roberts- Village-Alps Poodles
Saxon American Rainbow-Italian CH, Japan CH, and FCI International CH


----------



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

Absolutely stunning! You must be sooo excited!! Excuse my ignorance, but how are the undocked tails being received in the show world? It's illegal to dock now in BC, but some breeders are having a hard time with that and taking their dogs to Alberta to be docked. However, the long-dock has been in style for a long time, so maybe people are ready for the natural tail length now!


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Holy cow! Those are some stunning dogs. I hope all your plans for him come to fruition. It'll be ever so exciting to follow his journey!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So exciting Cherie, and such a gorgeous, gorgeous puppy! I can't imagine how excited you must be, and what an amazing opportunity.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! Those poodles are breathtaking. Congratulations!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

What wonderful news. He is gorgeous and I hope he is everything you wished for!

Congratulations.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you. You all must be so excited....


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a gorgeous poodle family - and how wonderful that you could co-own this puppy. I bet you can't wait to meet your new puppy in person.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

How exciting! congratulations on such a super boy coming to you. I have seen you post pictures of these guys on facebook and wondered if one was headed your way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very exciting - I will be looking out for him at Crufts!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Such gorgeous parents of this new little boy. I love the photos of his papa- just breathtakingly pretty!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Eeekkk, such gorgeous dogs; absolutely breathtaking! Congrats on this new venture and hope everything works out how imagined!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a stunning little pup and his family absolutely gorgeous - you must be over the moon! Wish you much joy of him and many many successes in the ring.


----------



## poshandpoodles (Mar 22, 2017)

He is such a handsome boy! I'm so happy for you that it worked out. Sounds like it was meant to be. I'm in awe of the beauty!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

He is amazing! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations. Glad that all the chips fell in place so that this pup could part of your legacy. I can't wait to see how he fits into the program.


----------

